# LedDNA



## zzonbi (Apr 15, 2011)

Not really DNA, just a site I found selling leds at ok prices. Wondering if anyone tried them before.
Since cutter ignores shipping, dx and kd are a bin lottery (lately some ignore e-mails altogether)... what the heck, so just doing a scam check first.


----------



## Paul Baldwin (Apr 16, 2011)

I don't know about DNA but can vouch for Satistronics or Satisled they appear to sell many of the same items  My last order was placed with Satisled on Sun 3rd April and arrived in the uk on Tue 12th April! The DX order I placed just before hand is still showing as pending on every item


----------



## ergotelis (Apr 16, 2011)

Hi, have already bought over 20+ xm-l U2 from KD,lck-led, leddna and cutter. On their performance, the KD led is the worst one, similar performance to a good T6 from Cutter. All other, have greater performance than the greatest T6 from cutter. The best leds seem to be from Cutter, but lck-led and leddna delivered to me some good leds too.


----------



## zzonbi (Apr 16, 2011)

Spot on, I'm after XM-Ls. Would you say it's worth getting U2 bins from lck/dna over 'their other bin' then?

No place has been able to show me Cree U2 labels, best I saw was T5 1C. Makes you wonder how they do it, given the bin step is a mere 7% on average. Were you able to quantify this difference?

And about tints, any guesses? Cutter has a U2 2S (sounds nice), but lck/dna are unknown. Maybe their higher bins also means colder ones...

Finally, were they any faster than kd? Thanks guys!


----------



## ergotelis (Apr 16, 2011)

zzonbi said:


> Spot on, I'm after XM-Ls. Would you say it's worth getting U2 bins from lck/dna over 'their other bin' then?
> 
> No place has been able to show me Cree U2 labels, best I saw was T5 1C. Makes you wonder how they do it, given the bin step is a mere 7% on average. Were you able to quantify this difference?
> 
> ...



Yes, they came faster than KD, all the other orders.
For my U2 leds:
KD had a bit blueish tint.
lck-led and leddna had pure white. I would guess 1C.
Cutter has a lot of colors, i bought 2S, it is very nice a bit yellowish color.
2T T6 from cutter is great too, even better, T6 from KD and DX are less blueish like their U2.

As for the difference, i did some tests and yes, there was a noticeable difference. In my box, the best U2 led scored 94 lux, the worst 84(from KD). In T6 bins, the best scored 87 from cutter, the worst about 73 from DX(i have some T6 from DX and other brands too) A lot of T6 2T cutters' leds scored over the worst U2 bin i have.All of them were quite good. leddna has good T6 leds too. KD were not that good but not either that bad like DX.
Here is my U2 collection, some still bare untested emitters and not reflowed on board:
http://img684.imageshack.us/i/17042011205.jpg/


----------



## srfreddy (Apr 16, 2011)

ergotelis said:


> Here is my U2 collection...[/url]


 
You know you're a flashaholic when...:devil:lovecpf


----------



## zzonbi (Apr 17, 2011)

Guess I'll go with dna U2 then, they seem reasonable (lck T6s have a very tempting price, but maybe not very good 'T6s').

I have a suspicion non-cutter U2s could be just hand-picked T6s, which would explain their cutter T6 overlap. Bet the best U2 is also cutter's...

Nice U2 population you've got (what's there, 23), getting 'statistically representative' ;-)

Cheers

PS I'll report where I'll measure the U2 vs the kd T5 (my meter favorizes red/warm tints though).


----------



## ergotelis (Apr 17, 2011)

Well, i had bought from leddna T6, were quite good too.
U2 bin leds seemed to be all ok, except one led i got from KD.I don't have representative number of leds from kd to be quite sure for them. All others seemed to be ok. The worst cutter U2 led i tested was worser than the worst leds from lck-led and leddna. 

I have more U2, some are already on flashlights


----------



## zzonbi (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi ergotelis... is it normal they do not send some confirmation e-mail? (almost 2 weeks now and nothing except the note from ppal)


----------



## ergotelis (Apr 30, 2011)

Well i don't remember, but i do remember that all my 4-5 orders came really fast! No dx delivery sucking times!
I received the first T6 in December, before even Cutter had them in stock!


----------



## kevster (May 2, 2011)

I ordered a XML U2 from LEDDNA and after about a month after it shipped, I still haven't received anything, yet I had three orders from HK post in a similar period come through within about 2 weeks after shipment.

I've sent them two emails, one directly from the site and one from my email and they still haven't responded yet after 5 days.

Anyone else have a similar experience? :thinking:


----------



## ergotelis (May 2, 2011)

Too strange, just create a dispute, never had an issue with them they ship quite fast!


----------



## zzonbi (May 5, 2011)

dna u2 is 12% better than my 2010 kd t5; tint looks about the same 1C. they don't understand/answer all e-mails, but the led arrived in 2 weeks, quite well padded. given all that I'm quite pleased

now there are only 2 things left: what was the paper inside the envelope (customs retained it), and which of dna, lck and cutter has the highest lux u2, peak/average... ergotelis  thanks mate for all the help


----------



## ergotelis (May 6, 2011)

zzonbi said:


> dna u2 is 12% better than my 2010 kd t5; tint looks about the same 1C. they don't understand/answer all e-mails, but the led arrived in 2 weeks, quite well padded. given all that I'm quite pleased
> 
> now there are only 2 things left: what was the paper inside the envelope (customs retained it), and which of dna, lck and cutter has the highest lux u2, peak/average... ergotelis  thanks mate for all the help


 
cutter had the best,but i got a greater numbers of leds from him too..lck weren't that bad though.just 2-3% worser only. from the best U2 cutter led.i got worser cutter leds from the worst lck led.(i bought 13 from cutter and 5 from lck)


----------



## Changchung (May 6, 2011)

kevster said:


> I ordered a XML U2 from LEDDNA and after about a month after it shipped, I still haven't received anything, yet I had three orders from HK post in a similar period come through within about 2 weeks after shipment.
> 
> I've sent them two emails, one directly from the site and one from my email and they still haven't responded yet after 5 days.
> 
> Anyone else have a similar experience? :thinking:



The same thing happened to me, two days ago I open a complain with paypal, I buy from ebay, and just yesterday the XM-L neutral tint come in the mail, I think, because their dont use a kind of shippment with tracking number the service is very slow...


----------

